# Gluing Aluminum to Wood



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Is it possible to glue aluminum to wood? If so, what glue? That white Gorilla glue?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Look at this site any time you need glue advise, Steve...

http://www.thistothat.com/cgi-bin/glue.cgi?lang=en&this=Ceramic&that=Wood


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

JB Weld. Is that good stuff.

Steve Bolton
Park Rapids, Minnesota


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

JB Weld is fantastic stuff. I've never attempted metal to wood mind you, but for repairing, say, cast aluminum in broken motorcycle carbs, (DON'T ASK) it works great. 

Brian


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

How long does the JB Weld take to dry? 

SB


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

from web site 4 - 6 hours (fixes hole in engine oil pans too, don't ask)
http://jbweld.net/products/jbweld.php
fast 4min stuff:
http://jbweld.net/products/index.php


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi SB

JBWeld is wonderful stuff. A word of caution though. If by chance you ever change your mind about the aluminum to wood, once applied, it's a done deal. You'll never remove it without destroying the wood. 4-6hr cure time is about right. I've always allowed a 24hr cure time.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 on the JB Weld.

Also note that generic copies do not necessarily work as well.
The only knock against it is that it is quite viscous to apply (this may be a good thing or not depending on the situation).

I have had good luck using the West system of Epoxy to glue things to metal. The epoxy is quite runny and the viscosity can be customized by using fillers.

If you are going to use a large quantity this may be the way to go - JB Weld could prove quite costly.

BTW I have been very disappointed with Gorilla glue - it seems to hold wood only, it is useless with metal. Even with wood it increases its volume in the joint and consequently the squeeze-out only becomes apparent as the glue cures. The same goes for its competitor Sumo.


----------

